# Monaro Tailights



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

i just bought a set of 427 Black Monaro tailights but i think i have to change the lampholders in order to get them to fit in the new tailights does anyone know where i can get new lampholders?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04 5gto7 said:


> i just bought a set of 427 Black Monaro tailights but i think i have to change the lampholders in order to get them to fit in the new tailights does anyone know where i can get new lampholders?


I believe you are correct that the lamp holder needs to be swapped. Best bet is to contact JHP since they are the primo source for everything Holden.

mac


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> I believe you are correct that the lamp holder needs to be swapped. Best bet is to contact JHP since they are the primo source for everything Holden.
> 
> mac


:agree


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

there are many other places that sell holden parts.

holmart
motorfield direct
and generally ebay australia.

just to name a few


----------

